# at what age can you shave a poodles face?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I clip our litters at four weeks and eight weeks, and recommend to their new humans that they be done every four to six weeks thereafter.


----------



## nixin24 (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks! i actually have a clipper with a 10' blade
but I'm scared to shave it on my own.
so i just might go to a groomer instead.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

nixin24 said:


> thanks! i actually have a clipper with a 10' blade
> but I'm scared to shave it on my own.
> so i just might go to a groomer instead.


I would not go to a groomer at this age. The pup will have no immunity. I recommend no off the property excursions until two weeks after the third shot, unless you are visiting someone you are certain has their dog's shots up to date.


----------



## nixin24 (Dec 1, 2011)

then I'll just contact a home service groomer instead 
thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Good advice you received already, but just wanted to add my two cents. It's very important to get them started early so that they will tolerate it and be good when they are older. He's definitely old enough for a face (and feet) shave at this age. 

You may want help the first time, but don't be too scared to try grooming on your own. I was terrified when I started about 2 years ago, and now I groom about 12 poodles (volunteer) for a service dog school. That first #10 blade FFT was a huge (mental) accomplishment for me, but I'm so glad I just made myself get over the fear of messing up and just did it. It has saved me a TON of money. And I don't have to wait 4-6 weeks. I can neaten my dogs up any time I please.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Agree the earlier the better. My pups are started at 4wks with a 10(when they are older its 50s or 40 lol) and then as often as weekly to 3wks depending on how well they adjust to it. On average every 2wks. Eve had her face done at the breeder's at 4wks, but I got her at 6wks(yeah I know young but that was the common age then) and I groomed her weekly for the first 2yrs of her life when I started to slack a bit .


----------

